# New Music?



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Haven't been turned on to much new music lately, but these guys are growing on me. She has an impressive set of pipes and it definately appeals to my macbre side.. What new stuff are you digging on?[video=youtube;1SmxVCM39j4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SmxVCM39j4[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been loving this lately...

[YOUTUBE]X_NkJwFucnM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

[video=youtube;OOAMfUJ3tsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOAMfUJ3tsc[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I hate vevo

did not play did not watch


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

[video=youtube;kbvKUEXNaDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbvKUEXNaDU[/video]


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

[video=youtube;a4hFwJm41h4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4hFwJm41h4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Ana B. (Anna Huckabay) is SO hot. She also had some sweet swim-ware ad work a year ago. Miss that in the mall when the ad changed :C I watched the Jerk It video on repeat for months  It can be downloaded from their upload to Vimeo thunderheist - jerk it on Vimeo


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Jay Malinowski from Bedouin Soundclash going folk acoustic! Better than I thought it would be!!

[video=youtube;Aeju--BGgNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aeju--BGgNk[/video]

[video=youtube;Rxh2z6ltJUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxh2z6ltJUs[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

*roll* MORE videos that will not play embeded. What a waste of code!!

As to what I have been heavily listening to this past few weeks:

[video=youtube;e3HHQWDaMek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3HHQWDaMek[/video]

And a vocal, not even modern, way old in fact by some 300 or so years!! (in fact just a picture show of a video)

* YEA another one of them wont play vids. Buggers. *

[video=youtube;PZfYtCLA23s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZfYtCLA23s[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Diggin' this 
[YOUTUBE]xk7PdhpmgmQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

That brought to mind:

[video=youtube;KZnLjRi_g9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZnLjRi_g9o[/video]

and of course:

[video=youtube;-00zjEq9PNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-00zjEq9PNs[/video]

But then, these are also a fair bit old now :/


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Pop, but I like it, my wife turned me on to it. The ad for the Ford Explorer (not a ford fan though)

[video=youtube;sQaQvDeJszU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQaQvDeJszU[/video]


----------



## benisonstar (Feb 11, 2011)

Grooveshark - Listen to Free Music Online - Internet Radio - Free MP3 Streaming

if you don't already know him he's from calgary...indy sort of guy but delves into some awesome alternative electronica, seriously give his Art at least 10 or 15 minutes of your life...then decide.

he did all the animation for this video.....[video=youtube;YXDsmSpt3so]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXDsmSpt3so[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Great voice, great band...

[YOUTUBE]N4bCnoqutHk[/YOUTUBE]

plus this...

[YOUTUBE]paeNnR33i5Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I prefer music that is primarily instrument driven. So, internet radio and other web sources is the only source for finding this type of music. I'll try to post a video or two later.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I dug the Chad VanGaalen, love that indy vibe thang.

What is Vevo that keep hates? The video I'm linking is on Vevo or somehow associated. EDIT NEVER MIND I LOOKED IT UP.

I bought this on itunes, full album. Canadian band called Plants and Animals - Montreal based, if I remember right. I don't think this is the best song on the album, but it is a very good album. Recorded all analogue and you can really hear it, nice warm recording with lots of old skool type tones but new ideas/melodies.
[YOUTUBE]v=m6pxhaA2-_o[/YOUTUBE]

*EDIT* Once again I fail at an embed. YouTube - Plants and Animals - The Mama Papa


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Umphree's McGee - Glory, recorded a few years ago.

[youtube]2ed_0MwtAsU[/youtube]


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Something a little different for y'all......


[video=youtube;4xaB6dZE9j0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xaB6dZE9j0[/video]

[video=youtube;NmfzWpp0hMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmfzWpp0hMc&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;gTICUhCqEaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTICUhCqEaY[/video]

[video=youtube;H7dT5j1nHlA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7dT5j1nHlA[/video]


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

[video=youtube;oHlhOgQ36m8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHlhOgQ36m8&playnext=1&list=PLACBBA97E9FEC2F0F[/video]


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

One of my favorites - one of the best acoustic guitar players around - from Nova Scotia

YouTube - Don Ross: CRAZY (Gnarls Barkley)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I cleaned this thread up and deleted the nasty's.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

NGroeneveld said:


> One of my favorites - one of the best acoustic guitar players around - from Nova Scotia
> 
> YouTube - Don Ross: CRAZY (Gnarls Barkley)


Thanks for that! love it.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I cleaned this thread up and deleted the nasty's.


Thanks, you know I just never will understand the need for people to interject negatives in a plesant thread. I guess they never heard the "If you don't have something good to say"


----------



## benisonstar (Feb 11, 2011)

cool, have you heard of Andy Mckee??


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

benisonstar said:


> cool, have you heard of Andy Mckee??


Yes - there is a whole series of duets with him and Don Ross on YouTube. 

Here's a great duet with another player though - Jimmy Wahlsteen 

YouTube - "Klimbim" performed by Don Ross and Jimmy Wahlsteen


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I just found this, still cannot get enough of this womens voice. LOVE, LOVE the harp and the simplicity of this.[video=youtube;_gMq3hRLDD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gMq3hRLDD0[/video]


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

This guy may be old news to some of you, but I was only recently introduced to Ray LaMontagne. I am loving this whole album.

[video=youtube;T6a_1R3w5i4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6a_1R3w5i4[/video]

[video=youtube;UAJM0Jgir4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAJM0Jgir4I[/video]


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Video kinda captures the feeling/energy that attracted some of us to playing our own live music:








[video=youtube;VIpFBaXLWjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIpFBaXLWjQ[/video]


----------

